#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Срочно нужна помощь

## Нико

Нужно набрать примерно 200 долларов на молитвы для Виктории Асадовой, основательницы центра Гьялва Кармапы XVII в Москве. Она сейчас не работает, диагноз: онкология. Гадание Ринпоче показало, что нужны срочные ритуалы в Индии. Счёт на сайте mahayana.ru. Вера Полянцева.

----------

Альбина (03.02.2015)

----------


## Альбина

Нико. А Через яндекс деньги тоже можно? Дойдут куда надо?)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ритуалы от рака не спасут. Даже платные и в Индии.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ритуалы от рака не спасут. Даже платные и в Индии.


Она через эти ритуалы, как посредник, десятки , если не сотни уже пропустила- посему наверное статистика есть какая-то. Насколько я знаю, всегда параллельно применялись обычная химиотерапия и ножик- если нужно. И насколько я знаю, есть те- кто жив до сих пор, есть кто умер (не быстро). Посему трудно что-то сказать наверняка..

----------


## Альбина

> Ритуалы от рака не спасут. Даже платные и в Индии.


Денис. Ну смысл особо размышлять? Хотя бы по 5-10 долларов скинуться и мало ли.... а вдруг.. ? Пусть проведут .хотя конечно медицина в этом смысле безусловно эффективнее,но кто действует в интересах Виктории ,я думаю,знают как и что делать .Пусть сами решают.

----------

Нико (04.02.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Денис. Ну смысл особо размышлять? Хотя бы по 5-10 долларов скинуться и мало ли.... а вдруг.. ? Пусть проведут .хотя конечно медицина в этом смысле безусловно эффективнее,но кто действует в интересах Виктории ,я думаю,знают как и что делать .Пусть сами решают.


На самом деле эффективнее может оказаться и спиритуальное лечебное воздействие, и вера  окружающих, и вера самого человека !Нам действительно рассуждать не стоит а действовать по мере сил  нужно!

----------

Альбина (04.02.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Ритуалы от рака не спасут. Даже платные и в Индии.


Говорить,  так про конкретный чей-то случай  не корректно! Самому про себя можно верить или не верить, а касательно другого  не стоит. Никто не знает какие механизмы включаться !

----------

Алик (04.02.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико. А Через яндекс деньги тоже можно? Дойдут куда надо?)


Альбина,Вы гляньте на сайте, там есть варианты.

----------

Альбина (04.02.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Она через эти ритуалы, как посредник, десятки , если не сотни уже пропустила- посему наверное статистика есть какая-то. Насколько я знаю, всегда параллельно применялись обычная химиотерапия и ножик- если нужно. И насколько я знаю, есть те- кто жив до сих пор, есть кто умер (не быстро). Посему трудно что-то сказать наверняка..


Ритуалы-молитвы очень помогают, говорю по статистике). Нужно спасать человека!

----------

Алик (04.02.2015), Альбина (04.02.2015), Дубинин (04.02.2015)

----------


## Нико

http://mahayana.ru/about/  Контакты см. тут

----------


## Нико

Викин ник на БФ Dechen Zangmo

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ритуалы помогают благоприятному стечению обстоятельств - появляются помощники, хорошие хирурги и врачи, еще какие-то эффективные средства. Это проверено, перепроверено. Конечно, проверить, что было бы без ритуала, невозможно, но все складывается благим образом там, где у других в подобных ситуациях все гораздо тяжелее. У меня была знакомая, которую уже нельзя было спасти, но она ушла без мучений и легко. Хотя врачи ей обещали......короче, тут не этот случай. Давайте наляжем.

Ей надо в любом случае срочно оперироваться. и проводить терапию.

----------

Нико (04.02.2015)

----------


## Бо

Ого, молитвы теперь за деньги продают. Оригинально. Чем больше узнаю буддизм, тем больше нравится природа.

----------


## Нико

> Ого, молитвы теперь за деньги продают. Оригинально. Чем больше узнаю буддизм, тем больше нравится природа.


"Бесплатный сыр бывает только в мышеловке". А если серьёзно, нужно понимать, что молитвы не продаются за деньги, но подношения монастырям принято делать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ого, молитвы теперь за деньги продают. Оригинально. Чем больше узнаю буддизм, тем больше нравится природа.


А Вы узнавайте свой буддизм, а мы будем узнавать наш. Природа буддизма соответствует восприятию существ. Собирать заслуги подношением монахам вполне нравственно, они ведь все собираются там специально по случаю ритуала для конкретного человека, монахам раздаются небольшие денежные суммы на их нужды. некоторые тратят их на книги и лекарства. Вам то что за дело?

----------

Алик (04.02.2015), Нико (04.02.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я очень надеюсь, что эта тема не превратится в флуд.

----------


## Айрат

> Ого, молитвы теперь за деньги продают. Оригинально. Чем больше узнаю буддизм, тем больше нравится природа.


Значит вы просто не понимаете механизма кармы и ее очистки через ритуалы.  :Wink:  Я не знаю, какие ритуалы предполагается делать для Виктории Асадовой, но есть немало ритуалов, которые подразумевают какую-то отдачу от заказчика. Проще всего отдать деньгами, потому что иначе он, все равно, что-то потеряет или машину побьет или еще что-то случится в качестве откупа. Причем, эти ритуалы, при правильном использовании, реально чудеса творят.

----------

Нико (04.02.2015), Пема Дролкар (04.02.2015)

----------


## Бо

> Значит вы просто не понимаете механизма кармы и ее очистки через ритуалы.  Я не знаю, какие ритуалы предполагается делать для Виктории Асадовой, но есть немало ритуалов, которые подразумевают какую-то отдачу от заказчика. Проще всего отдать деньгами, потому что иначе он, все равно, что-то потеряет или машину побьет или еще что-то случится в качестве откупа. Причем, эти ритуалы, при правильном использовании, реально чудеса творят.


Сказки всё это.

----------


## Айрат

> Сказки всё это.


Ваше право верить или не верить. А я верю своему личному опыту  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (05.02.2015), Нико (04.02.2015), Пема Дролкар (04.02.2015)

----------


## Дордже

Нико.немного скинул на ЯД, всех благ Dechen Zangmo

----------

Альбина (05.02.2015), Нико (04.02.2015), Пема Дролкар (05.02.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ваше право верить или не верить. А я верю своему личному опыту


И я своему опыту верю, иначе не стала бы говорить, что это помогает. И вообще рассуждать тут особо не о чем, кто захотел, тот помог.

----------

Альбина (05.02.2015), Пема Дролкар (04.02.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> И я своему опыту верю, иначе не стала бы говорить, что это помогает. И вообще рассуждать тут особо не о чем, кто захотел, тот помог.


Нико . Вам спасибо,за то,что дали такую возможность как-то поучаствовать . Вы - молодец.)

----------

Дордже (07.02.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико . Вам спасибо,за то,что дали такую возможность как-то поучаствовать . Вы - молодец.)


Вам спасибо, Альбина!!!

----------

Альбина (05.02.2015)

----------


## Нико

Мы выражаем огромную благодарность всем, кто откликнулся на просьбу о помощи. Таких людей оказалось больше, чем можно было ожидать. О молитвах уже попросили в трёх монастырях на юге Индии, подношения сделаны от имени Виктории Асадовой. Теперь рассчитываем, что в течение недели её госпитализируют. ОМ БЕГАНДЗЕ БЕГАНДЗЕ МАХА БЕГАНДЗЕ РАНДЗА САМУТГАТАЕ СОХА

----------

Galina (09.02.2015), Дордже (07.02.2015), Пема Дролкар (04.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

Виктория Асадова сердечно благодарит всех, кто откликнулся на её просьбу о помощи в проведении молитв, необходимых для подготовки к сложной операции, которую она перенесла сегодня, в понедельник. Операция, судя по всему, прошла нормально.

file:///C:/Users/Choezom/Desktop/photo.htm

----------

